# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  How well do frogs travel?

## Rom

Hi, i'm considering getting my first dart frogs. Probably a tinctorius pair. I have a 24''x24''x24'' exoterra for them thats been cycling for a few months. However, I live at uni right now. I already keep two tree frogs and a leopard gecko in my apartment. Both of them travel back home with me every summer and winter holiday. It's about a two and a half hour drive home. I keep them in their terrariums during the ride. I drive them back to uni at the end of the holiday also. They're all pretty chill about it. However, I know dart frogs are a step up in difficulty from leopard geckos and grey tree frogs. Could they make that journey 4 times a year? 

Thanks

----------


## Josh

I'm in uni also, but I also have the luxury of parents who can feed my frogs I have at home. I don't worry about lighting or misting, as that's all set up with timers. Also, my home town is only about 45 minutes from my university. 4 times a year might be a bit much, but I've only ever traveled with frogs once, so I cannot attest to how stressful moving the tank to a different location is. How far is the drive for you? Next year I'm getting an apartment, and I'll be bringing the tanks back over summer, but over winter break I just plan on driving back to my apartment at the university maybe twice a week for feedings.

----------

Rom

----------


## Rom

It's about a two and a half hour drive to uni. If I were to leave them at my apartment, I couldn't check up on them regularly. It's too far to drive each week, especially because I usually have a full-time job in the holidays. Nor could I leave them at home. My parents have been a bit stressed lately and would be annoyed if I asked them to look after my pets. They would definitely have to make the journey with me both summer and winter holidays. It's interesting to hear how other uni students keep their frogs though..

----------


## AnnabelleBracy

Frogs cannot be travel they can just jump and move their place from one side to another side with the great speed. They can make the pool as hostage on https://www.topdissertations.org/thesisrush-review/ website you may all the frogs with jumping size can be check.

----------

